# Black screen no beeps & no bios on new pc



## davedacombe (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,
I have brand new m5a78l-m usb3 mobo with fx6100 cpu.
I bought and built 2 systems and both have same problem on power up.
Black screen no bios no beeps (with working case speaker) No video signal is output through onboard vga, dvi or hdmi or graphics card if fitted.
Fans are running ok and board shows steady power on indicator on mobo, 
Sata cd and hdd drives appeared to initialise on power on but are now disconnected. 
One system is still assembled in a case, the other breadboarded with only 1 stick (4 Gb) ram, cpu and fans attached. I still get no sound with no ram fitted.
I thought it improbable that I would have got 2 problem components the same on one delivery. Is this common fault with this mobo or asus bios? I have seen others posting similar problems.
I am using ace A-650 br psu, Patriot 4Gb pc3 10600 1333MHz cl9 ram, and f86100 black edition cpu.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi daveacombe,

Take all of the computer parts off the case and only reseat the bare essentials: PSU, Motherboard, CPU, one stick of ram, and Videocard. Also, try using another spare PSU if you have one laying around.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## davedacombe (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi
thanks for info, thats the stage I am at now 2 bare minimum systems both same problem. Only othe psu I have is in another pc so will take a while to give that a go.
I originally ordered this kit with phenom 2 1100t processors, was wondering if the fx chip is fully supported on the board Any idea?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

With everything out of the case on the bench check all power connections to the motherboard.

Possible that the boards don't have the latest BIOS in order to support the FX-6100.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Go to the link below and clik on the CPU Support List tab to see what CPU's are compatible.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3


----------



## davedacombe (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for link- mobo supports fx6100 but bios version is too old.
Need to update bios, Have downloaded .rom from asus but cant see how to update bios if unable to 1st boot. Can it be done using memory stick in usb?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You will need to have a supported CPU installed in order to update BIOS.


----------



## davedacombe (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in at last:smile:
Had to stump up £20.00 to buy a sempron processor though.
I had kinda figured this must be the ONLY way to get to the bios and flash it.
Plugged in, switched on, fired up and straight into bios to update.
A bit unsure here though as I want to flash the bios's before loading o.s.
I have the latest bios on usb stick at the moment but its not recognised from within ez flash updater (non bootable device I guess). Am going to copy it onto a cdr and try it in the drive next.
Anyone know if this is correct or has a better idea?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ditto ^
Asus EZ Flash: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- EZ Flash 2 - the safest way to update BIOS


----------

